# (HELP)Trying to become a dev!



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

OK so I am new. I'm 14 and I'm trying to become a dev so I can make my own rooms and possibly if I get talented enough make my Own OS. Please help.


----------



## Pope of Eruke (Jun 12, 2011)

OP, your enthusiasm is great, but unfortunately it is not that simple. http://www.codecademy.com/#!/exercises/0 That is a website that could help you start learning to code, but it will take a lot of work to become able to make a ROM. Also, the Android OS has been made by thousands of very talented people and something like that cannot be done by a single person.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

Most of these ROM developers you see didn't become Gods overnight. It has taken them years of learning to create what they do. Some have actual degrees in programming, some pick it up as a hobby.

Not to discourage you. Good luck, but really, wait till you're older.

Sent from my GNexus


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

xxaimbkstarxx said:


> OK so I am new. I'm 14 and I'm trying to become a dev so I can make my own rooms and possibly if I get talented enough make my Own OS. Please help.


 well this sounds like you want to become a interior decorator cause you want to make rooms.
Seriously though I wish you luck in finding information. the more devs the better.

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Most of these ROM developers you see didn't become Gods overnight. It has taken them years of learning to create what they do. Some have actual degrees in programming, some pick it up as a hobby.
> 
> Not to discourage you. Good luck, but really, wait till you're older.
> 
> Sent from my GNexus


Definitely agree. Take a programming class or two and see if you're into it. I know there is know way in hell I could learn much more programming than I already know and study engineering and japanese. My brain would EXPLODE.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Teksu (Aug 23, 2011)

Pope of Eruke said:


> OP, your enthusiasm is great, but unfortunately it is not that simple. http://www.codecadem.../#!/exercises/0 That is a website that could help you start learning to code, but it will take a lot of work to become able to make a ROM. Also, the Android OS has been made by thousands of very talented people and something like that cannot be done by a single person.


Great link, i know i would like to know more java and general coding.

how about more useful resources and less "you cant do that"

Isnt there a thread somewhere telling people how to compile cm9?


----------



## bowtieduece (Aug 3, 2011)

From the man himself, if your serious.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=667298

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't bash the kid if he wants to start deving. You have to start at some point, and now is as good as time as ever. I have looked into (as i'm sure a lot of us have) and it is difficult, but go ahead and start man. Start looking at programming and learn linux. Ubuntu is great and free. Good luck

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

You are the future start reading.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## youneek (Jul 25, 2011)

Don't listen to anyone that says you can't... Absolutely everyone started on the bottom. I suggest learning Java or simply start by learning Linux like Ubuntu and then repos and then figure out how to build a working aosp rom and by that point you will have a foundation to work on. Just keep reading and reading and reading... You'll never run out of stuff to read and learn. Then write the names down of your doubters so you can make sure you never hire them when you start the next OS. Good luck!

Sent from my GalaxyNexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

I would also recommend codecademey but if you are looking for more of a video tutorial I would recommend TheNewBoston. The guys names Bucky and he makes some of the best video tutorials I've seen for free on the web. Plus he just did a 200 video series on android development. His android videos tend to be about java and making apps but it is a good base to start with before you start making roms.

Here is a link
thenewboston.org

and don't let anyone say you are too young!! I wish I would have started much earlier


----------



## xxaimbkstarxx (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## time_to_crate (Dec 20, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Most of these ROM developers you see didn't become Gods overnight. It has taken them years of learning to create what they do. Some have actual degrees in programming, some pick it up as a hobby.
> 
> Not to discourage you. Good luck, but really, wait till you're older.
> 
> Sent from my GNexus


Most ROM "developers" aren't developers at all. The colloquial use in phone forums is far too generous.

The More You Know ®


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

bagoffreedom said:


> I would also recommend codecademey but if you are looking for more of a video tutorial I would recommend TheNewBoston. The guys names Bucky and he makes some of the best video tutorials I've seen for free on the web. Plus he just did a 200 video series on android development. His android videos tend to be about java and making apps but it is a good base to start with before you start making roms.
> 
> Here is a link
> thenewboston.org
> ...


i like the newboston on youtube. great vids and very very long so your not being cheated out of anything. To correct you there, he had another guy do it. hes great as well. his name is travis and his username is mybringback. heres the link to it-http://www.youtube.com/user/mybringback he has many great tutorials like thenewboston has.

heres android app tutorials http://www.youtube.c...laylist-comment

and heres java- http://www.youtube.c...4C46F19A47C6504

start small. dont start with a rom, you will give up within a day or two. 
also, watch the java one first and follow along!!!


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

time_to_crate said:


> Most ROM "developers" aren't developers at all. The colloquial use in phone forums is far too generous.
> 
> The More You Know ®


Agreed... most 'developers' are more of compilers then actual developers.. but there are a number of real good peeps out there

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## tycoon177 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm 14 as well. Freshman in high-school. I already know Fortran(start small) and some c++ and html. Next year I learn java and SQL. After that, I will attempt at a rom. These classes help A LOT. I would suggest that you take programming classes to get your feet wet at least.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Most of these ROM developers you see didn't become Gods overnight. It has taken them years of learning to create what they do. Some have actual degrees in programming, some pick it up as a hobby.
> 
> Not to discourage you. _*Good luck, but really, wait till you're older.*_
> 
> Sent from my GNexus


WTF? I was more enthusiastic about linux and coding when i was 12 than i am today. DEAD SERIOUS. Statements like this make me want to barf. I understand that this OP is low hanging fruit, bro instead of starting a thread you should read some tutorials, setup a build environment from the android open source project website's instructions, gain some gtalk connections and see if you can build a 403 with su and busybox..That would be a fun project that would give you a lil idea of how tings work (im learning myself)


----------



## bink1r (Aug 3, 2011)

Keep it up kid and do it while you have the time and ambition.

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki


----------



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

Kang everything for now, this is ok if it for personal use
after you get better write new code then
learn how the build.prop works
Learn the how the update.zips work, L
LEARN LINUX, LEARN TERMINAL
DOWNLOAD THE SDK,JDK Eclipse
Learn ADB
That should keep you busy for a while


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Thread cleaned.

Guys we do not permit trolling.


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

time_to_crate said:


> WTF? I was more enthusiastic about linux and coding when i was 12 than i am today. DEAD SERIOUS. Statements like this make me want to barf. I understand that this OP is low hanging fruit, bro instead of starting a thread you should read some tutorials, setup a build environment from the android open source project website's instructions, gain some gtalk connections and see if you can build a 403 with su and busybox..That would be a fun project that would give you a lil idea of how tings work (im learning myself)


Sorry to anger you. Some people just may find it difficult to teach yourself--but if you waited until you were older, you could take classes in programming in High School and college. That's all I meant.


----------



## rexdog1888 (Aug 2, 2011)

iNate71 said:


> Sorry to anger you. Some people just may find it difficult to teach yourself--but if you waited until you were older, you could take classes in programming in High School and college. That's all I meant.


I know what you mean but sometimes its faster to learn on your own, I'm in comp sci AP and have learned more from the people in the Android community and just trying things until they work than I have from the class all semester.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71 (Dec 28, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I know what you mean but sometimes its faster to learn on your own, I'm in comp sci AP and have learned more from the people in the Android community and just trying things until they work than I have from the class all semester.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I agree with you. I'm in AP CompSci too. Unfortunately for me, I absolutely love this subject--but the teacher isn't exactly the most knowledgeable on the subject. It ruins the class for me.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

rexdog1888 said:


> I know what you mean but sometimes its faster to learn on your own, I'm in comp sci AP and have learned more from the people in the Android community and just trying things until they work than I have from the class all semester.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Im majoring in audio engineering and youtube and other video tutorials have taught me LEAPS AND BOUNDS more than any college course ever could. I am considering dropping out but out of fear of financial instability (id have to start paying my loans back immediately :/) i kind of have to keep plugging away. Anyways I also have to agree that the android community helps you get up TO SPEED very quickly







Brought me back to age 12 real quick


----------



## striker1553 (Jan 7, 2012)

Audio Engineering is a good topic. I work with a Presonus Firestudio Project, a set of Shure drum mics (the universal SM57), and my computer to get hands-on recording experience. Youtube also helps you learn the insa dn outs in the topic, but starting on your own lets you learn a lot.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Doesn't take much to start off man. I just started last year, made my first rom off of leaks and whatnot for dx/d2. Learning bash will help you a lot just to get going anyways. Shoot me a pm with your gtalk and I can help you out the best I can.


----------



## goater1220 (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow Im so impressed with how everyone is willing to help out, thats what makes this community so great. I also have thought about getting into making apps, themes, roms, etc. I am currently looking into taking some programming classes and all these comments are amazing and, I cant think of the right word but just makes me want to do it more... lol As for the person that started this thread ... GOOD LUCK to you and hopefully will see some stuff from you in the future!!!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

A lot of people use tools to compile/ decompile and change things, there are things like "android utility" that works very well, then you have other devs that swear by "rom kitchens" look up a rom kitchen, open a rom up, see whats in there and how it all comes together. Everything has become so automated that I can at least make a kang of a rom with a rom cooker. I've only had this gnex for a few days so I couldn't tell you what kitchen will work or not but as an above poster said ubuntu is free and a great thing to learn, also when jakebites offers you help you damn well take it







he made zombie stomped which was one of the best roms for the d2 imo.


----------

